# Hunting Club with large hog population?



## krhyde (Jan 13, 2013)

We are two responsible guys from the Duluth Georgia area, looking for available memberships in a hunting club with plenty of hogs? We like to hunt deer and turkey also but we would prefer hog hunting any day of the week.

Looking for a club from roughly the Perry area on down to the state line. Willing to pay good fee's for the right club. We both work in the tree removal industry, so these skills and services can be brought to the club. Preferably looking for a long term membership, an area to fish would be an added bonus.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. If you know of anywhere, and could provide contact details, I would be very grateful.
Yours Sincerely
Karl
karlhyde@msn.com


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 13, 2013)

Pm sent give me a call thanks and good hunting this club is on the Oconee river


----------



## firemandoug (Mar 6, 2013)

If your still looking for a club PM me and I'll give you info on my club located in Stewart County about 2 miles from Florence Marina.  Tons of hogs, and deer.


----------



## badbull123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Our club is a family orinT club with values to respect others and the landowner!!! We have children out there at all times!!! The club name is little river hunting club... It's on Facebook where you can look it up!!! But only a few of the photos are there!!! We have an abundance of wild turkeys, nice deer, and wild hogs!!!! We have a campsite with running water and power pole!! And a swimming pool for the kids in the summertime!! The cleaning station is covered and on a concrete slab with hoist and lights with stainless steel cutting tables and running water!!! We have a little over 4000 acres that butts up to the omuggee river and comes out to hwy 129!! Folsom creek runs though the middle of the land!! We like to keep around 20 to 24 paying members!!! Last few years the dues have been 1350$!!! And we like to keep it there.. We will be glad to show the land on Fridays or Saturdays per appointments!!! Since turkey season is in.... If still interested let me know and can go from there!!! Land located in Wilcox county abbeville ga


----------

